# Farmer's Market Questions



## faithfarm (May 10, 2010)

So, we were just accepted to participate in our local farmer's market starting in May and I had a few questions.

1.does soap melt in the heat?

2.do I need to be able to accept credit cards

3.should I get t-shirts made or would it be a waste of $$

4.what size banner is best for a 6ft table (I have a 3x5 on order)

5. do you have any recommendations for a tent

Thanks!

Hope


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

CP and HP soap does not melt but M&P surely does.

I take CC's but plenty of people do not

know nothing about T-shirts

3x5 sould be fine for a six foot table (But I hang my banner at the back of my tent

I used an EZ up for years and fought it everytime I used it. Bought a cheap First up from Wal-Mart and love it. I can put it up by myself and it is just as sturdy as the EZup. MUST HAVE WEIGHTS FOR YOUR TENT no matter what kind you get. I made mine with PVC pipe and filled with concrete with eyebolts sticking out to tie them to the tent frame. I have seen people use water filled gallon jugs, water filled buckets, sand filled busckets. All kinds of things. SOme markets require a specific amount of weight per leg.

Good luck with your market..


----------



## faithfarm (May 10, 2010)

Thanks! I was just looking at those tents at wally world last night. 

My soaps are all cp goat milk so I guess I'm OK there.

Thanks again!


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

LaNell: Could you post a picture of the tent weights? I've got a visual of the weights, but not how they attach to the tent.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't think I have a picture but I will look. I attached a rope to the eyebolt and loop it over the top of the support (top of the tent) and then back down and lift the weight an inch or so off the ground and fasten the other end of the rope to the eyebolt. The weight is actually swinging which holds the entire tent down. I then bungee cord the pvc pipe to the leg of the tent.

Oh I found a picture. You might be able to see the rope going up and over and then back down. The weight is on the right front tent leg in this photo.









and this WAS my setup about 3 years ago. I ditched the quilts and I have green tablecloths now and green banners.


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks, LaNell. That is a nice tent. First Up from Walmart, you say?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

3x5 will be fine if you are hanging it up behind your table (like LaNell does in the pic) but too long to hang on your table...most tables are not 3+ feet high and it would drag on the ground at the bottom.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

MF-Alpines said:


> Thanks, LaNell. That is a nice tent. First Up from Walmart, you say?


That particular tent is an EZ UP which I wore out quickly and I now use a First Up from Walmart which I like much better. The canopy has a roof vent which is making a big difference. The wind can go out the top rather than lifting the tent up. I use the EZUP sides with the first up and I am happy. The First Up acanopy also has a silver coating on the inside which helps in summer. I baked under the EZ up and sunburned. I don't with the first up.
LOTS of people love EZ UP or an even more expensive brand but for my purposes I am sticking with First Up. I bought it just to use the frame at inside shows and I did that for a year before I started using it outside. I can't seem to find a picture right now but I know I have one.

Stacy - Thanks for pointing out the banner size. My new banners are 3x5 which I can hang on the front of my tables BUT I fold them over the top of the table about 6 inches since my wording and CHloe's picture don't start at the very top of the banner. Also makes it easier to attach them to the front of the table. Plus, another option is to raise the table height by using sort lengths of pvc pipe to stick the legs of the table in. One of my market neighbor's uses the pvc for that purpose.


----------

